# Is VHI Healthsteps Silver worth it?



## pingin (4 Apr 2011)

I'm already on Plan B; while recently moving house, there was some confusion and my Healthsteps cover was terminated due to non payment of the premium. Should I even bother to renew it?

I'm 51 years old and have two or three doctor's visits a year and an occasional visit to a consultant/specialist. I suffer from high blood pressure. Have had some expensive dental treatment lately and there's more on the way.


----------



## pj111 (5 Apr 2011)

Well firstly both plans would cost €1,399, there is better cover for a cheaper price though with VHI, Quinn and Aviva.

If you stay with VHI, you have to consider whether you want a plan with 80% or 100% orthopaedic cover ?

If your cover has lapsed for more than 13 weeks you may have a 26 week waiting period to reinstate the cover with VHI. You might not have to wait with Quinn or Aviva.

You may also have a waiting period for dental plan if you do not already have one.

Depending on the plan, the benefits, the cost, the number of visits and how recent, "recent" is will help determine whether it is worth reinstating cover.

_Patrick_


----------



## pingin (6 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that Patrick. I'll have to examine all my options carefully.


----------

